# San Francisco Bay Area Gostro Docs?



## tenspeedsf (Nov 1, 2004)

Hello!I have suffered with chronic diarrhea for just about 10 years, since I turned 21. It has gradually worsened over time, but I've never been to a gastroenterologist for diagnosis. (I've never had adequate health insurance AND have always feared the worst because Crohn's Disease runs in my family.)Well, it's become such an everyday problem for me that I'm finally going to bite the proverbial bullet and see a doctor. I've unsure which doctors have good reputations and satisfied patients in my area. Can anyone recommend a GREAT gastroenterologist in the San Francisco Bay Area? I would prefer a doctor aligned with Stanford Hospital or Clinics but it's not necessary.Also, should I record my symptoms in a "tummy log" to bring to my first appointment? It seems like a good idea, but I'm not sure if this is standard stuff the doctor can use.Thanks for your time. I look forward to your replies.Cheers-Kayt


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2004)

hi - i'm in your area, but unfortunately cannot reccommend anyone good. i have seen Dr. Jeffrey Aron - he is ok. He's in San Francisco and I think he's a bit of a celebrity gastro - as he's written books and does studies etc. The good thing about him is he will prescribe new and adventurous drugs and he's very willing to listen and help. My complaint with him is I don't think he's that bright and also not a very intuitive problem solver esp. when it comes to interpreting symptoms - which i think is highly necessary for getting the right drugs to ibsers.If you need a good Allergist or ENT I can wholeheartedly recommend someone.


----------



## tenspeedsf (Nov 1, 2004)

Thank you for your reply, joanofarc.I have received a few referrals from my primary care physician to several gastro docs she thinks are good. (My insurance doesn't require a formal referral to a specialist, but I value my physician's opinion and wanted her input.) One of the docs she suggested was also recommended by my gynocologist-- so that's promising!I would like to hear opinions regarding the necessity of a "tummy log" at a first meeting with a gastroenterologist. Also, what type of diagnostic tests should I expect? (I'm fairly certain that I have IBS although-- given family history-- the doctor might want to rule out Crohn's.)Thank you!-Kayt


----------



## pglenn (Oct 12, 2004)

Kayt,This site might be of some help in locating docs. http://www.ccfa.org/research/physician/ As for the tests, if it's anything like I'm going through, expect everything! I can't tell you how many blood tests I've had run. Then there are the stool samples - oh, what fun...The day before Thanksgiving I'm having a colonoscopy and an upper endoscopy. The next Monday I take the camera pill.This will be the third colonoscopy I've had in a year. It's just like everyone says, the prep is the worst part! The procedure is a piece of cake. No one in my family has Crohn's, but they're fairly certain that's what I have.I just feel it's important to go as soon as you can. If it is Crohn's, the one thing I've learned on this board is that it's not the end of life. It's treatable.


----------

